# Queen Pic



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Mrs. Jack T. Congrats...you have accomplished something I never have. I just don't have enough hands to be able to snap pictures also! Nice Job! and Nice queen!


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice pic! I tried to catch her on camera good last time also but she is running fast  
I didn't know that all those bees ar looking at her .... just read it in the book I borrowed from the library. Bees are some smart little creatures.


----------

